# 6 month plus old Gold. Ret. Jolie at Adams in West Union, OHIO



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*6 month old Gold. Ret. Jolie at Adams in West Union, OHIO*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10806846

Jolie-spayed 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Medium Young Female Dog 
Adams County Dog Pound, West Union, OH 

More About Jolie-spayedThis pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 

Adams County Dog Pound 
West Union, OH 
937-544-2431 
mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Jolie-spayed PFId#10806846

See more pets fJolie appeared about 6 months ago but left as quickly as she came. This time she wanted us to keep her and we now have her in a safe place where she is loved and will be vetted. Jolie has had pups but they were not found. This is a very special girl who needs a reasuring touch, lots of love and a fenced yard. The color of creme, Jolie is a beautiful dog. dhlppc, dewormed, frontline plus rom Adams County Dog Pound
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/OH505.html
How We Can Be Reached: 

You can call us @ 1-937-544-2431, please be patient we may not be near the phone. If you have an EMERGENCY and get no answer at the pound please call 937-544-2314. 

For rescue and transport information please email [email protected] 

For adoption information and information on the dogs in the pound please email [email protected] 

If you would like to sponsor a dog through the Adams County Humane Society please contact the secretary Karen Franklin @ 937-587-2581. 

You can also send monetary donations to the address below, please mark your envelope "dog pound". 

Adams Cty Commissioners 
110 W. Main Street 
West Union, OH 45693 
937-544-3286 

Our usual *OPEN* hours are: 
11 am - 2 pm MTWF , 
9 am- 1 pm Saturdays 
(Thursdays, Sundays and evenings by appointment only) 




Where We Are Located: 

11260 St. Rt. 41. West Union, OH 45693. *The pound is located on Route 41 BEHIND the County Garage, across the street from Walmart and Long John Silvers.


***I EMLD. GOLDEN ENDINGS GOLDEN RET. RESCUE.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No reply*

I rcvd. no reply from Golden Endings.
I'm going to email the rest of the GR Rescues in Ohio.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hope someone rescues her. YOU are a saint Karen. : )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I heard from Susan Carlucci-forget which rescue she's with-she is going out of town for 10 days.

I emld. the other GR Rescues in OH and GRRAND IN KY.
Praying someone can save this beautiful Baby!!!

If anyone can think of any other rescues that mmight take her or Prince, please contact them. I am no Saint.

Prince, the GSD/Lab Mix I posted here is in the same shelter as Jolie!!
Adams COunty Dog POund is in need of Much Help!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I think a lady from ForSacredHearts, Mary, runs the kennel there, I sent her an email asking for any update on both Prince & Jolie
Will let you know if I hear anything


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faye*

Faye:

Thanks! Let us know. 
Don't mention my name-Mary doesn't like me!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Faye:
> 
> Thanks! Let us know.
> Don't mention my name-Mary doesn't like me!


 
LOL!! Ok won't mention your name..

I haven't heard anything back yet


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I haven't had any replies yet*

I haven't had any replies yet-can't understand it-
Jolie is young and beautiful!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jolie has been spayed-Needs Rescue!!!*

Jolie has been spayed-Needs Rescue!!!

http://search.petfinder.com/shelter...terid=OH505&tmpl=0&lat=&long=&preview=1&sort=


----------

